# Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster ​*
*Nur 1 Euro Erhöhung? Reicht nie.......*
Der DAFV träumte ja bis vor Kurzem noch davon, dass man zwischen 50 Cent und 1 Euro Beitragserhöhung brauchen würde für den DAFV , um trotz der Misswirtschaft in den Vorgängerverbänden VDSF und DAV mit dem DAFV wieder finanziell auf die Füsse zu kommen .

Bis auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung das Mitglied der obskuren Finanzkommission, Mau aus MeckPomm, zugab, dass es *MINDESTENS* 1 Euro sein müsse.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4348492#post4348492

Was das heißt, kann sich jeder ausrechnen.

Interessant dabei, dass es ja Abstimmungen gab in Landesverbänden, wo dies den Mitgliedern verschwiegen wurde und Beitragserhöhungen (1 Euro) beschlossen (Westfalen-Lippe, Rheinischer, MeckPomm, VANT,  z. B.) .

Ob die dann auch mehr  als 1 Euro Erhöhung mittragen, dürfte interessant werden zu sehen.

Vor allem angesichts der ganzen Kündigungen, von denen bisher nur der Rheinische einen Beschluss hat, die vorerst zurück zu nehmen.

*Piepers "schwarze Null .."*
Dass dieser 1 Euro bei Weitem nicht reichen wird, um den DAFV in finanziell sicheres Fahrwasser zu bringen, haben wir ja schon mehrfach dargelegt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257096
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260335
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296246

Und wenn der Präsi von Weser-Ems und Finanzvize im DAFV, Pieper, auf der Mitgliederversammlung des LSFV-NDS großspurig verkündete, mit ihm als Finanvize des DAFV werde es keine „roten Zahlen“ geben, muss man sich fragen, ob so jemand als Finanzvize tragfähig ist.

Denn im Haushaltsplan für 2014 war ja schon OFFIZIELL eine Unterdeckung um 70.000 Euro drin, die mit den restlichen Rücklagen ausgeglichen werden sollte..

Kein Kommentar.....

*Immer noch zu hoher Eigenverwaltungsanteil*
Obwohl also schon – was wiederum die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet, da die Obergrenze für Eigenverwaltung bei 50% liegt  – fast nur bei Ausgaben für Satzungszwecke gekürzt wurde, war also immer noch ein Minus von 70.000 operativ bzw. strukturell vorhanden.

Dass dazu die Minderung der Leistungen für die Mitglieder (Versicherungen, kostenpflichtig machen des Verbandskäseblättchens etc.) schon eine verdeckte Beitragserhöhung durch Leistungsminderung darstellt, ist zumindest einigen bewusst.

Wenn dann gleichzeitig Frau Dr. eine repräsentativere Geschäftsstelle in Berlin will und von Offenbach nach Frankfurt umziehen, ist es kein Wunder, dass dann z. B. für die angeblich so wichtige Europaarbeit nur 2.500 Euro im Jahr über bleiben.

*Kündigungen und die finanziellen Folgen*
Schon wenn Niedersachsen dabei bleiben würde, braucht man um im Punkt Eigenverwaltungsanteil nicht die Gemeinnützigkeitsleitslatte zu reißen und vernünftig arbeiten zu können (angesichts des bescheuerten Fusionsvertrages und der Satzung) in unseren Augen mindestens einen Beitrag von 4 – 5 Euro/Zahler/Jahr..

Gehen wir aber trotzdem mal davon aus, der eine Euro, den Herr Mau aus MeckPomm als MINIMUM bezeichnet hat, würde reichen.

Dann müssen ab 2017, wenn Niedersachsen raus ist (was man nach der HV bei denen als gesichert ansehen kann: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4355996#post4355996) die „Restverbände“ 261.000 € mehr aufbringen, um die fehlenden NDS-Beiträge auszugleichen.

Bedeutet:
Zu dem einen Euro, der eh geplant ist als „MINIMUM“ (und eh nicht reicht), müssen die anderen schon 50 Cent mehr aufbringen, um nur NDS auszugleichen.

Ähnlich verhält es sich ja, wenn die anderen die Kündigungen nicht zurückziehen.

Wobei das noch drastischer wird, da die anderen nicht wie NDS 2017 raus wären, sondern schon 2016.

Und dann die anderen das jeweils ausgleichen müssten – und dieser „Ausgleich“ wird ja zusätzlich auf immer weniger Schultern verteilt.

Darüber haben Landesverbände wie Westfalen-Lippe, Rheinischer, MeckPomm und der VANT ihre Mitglieder aber nicht informiert, als sie über die Zustimmung zur Beitragerhöhung abstimmen liessen.

Hier die „Gekündigten“, ihre Mitgliederstärke und der auszugleichende Fehlbetrag, wenn man „nur“ den einen Euro Erhöhung ansetzt, der als MINIMUM angegeben wurde und eh nicht reichen wird:

ab 2016:
Weser-Ems------------ 51.000 – 153.000 €
Saarland--------------- 12.000  - .36.000 €
S-H-------------------- 39.000 – 117.000 €
Hessenfischer----------33.000 - ...99.000 €

ab 2017:
NDS--------------------87.000 – 261.000 €

Würde also z. B. das Saarland (relativ sicher, dass die nicht die Kündigung zurücknehmen) und Weser-Ems (wenn die drin bleiben nachdem der LSFV-NDS gekündigt hat, werden wohl viele Vereine wechseln, wenn es beim LSFV nur 4,50 Beitrag kostet, Weser-Ems wird also wohl auch die Kündigung beibehalten) fehlen ca. 63.000 Mitglieder mit 189.000 Euro.

Diese müssen dann für 2016 schon ZUSÄTZLICH zur geplanten MINIMUM-Erhöhung von einem Euro (der eh nicht reicht) vom Rest getragen werden:
Bleiben ca. 584.000 Mitglieder, die dann schon für 2016 also 33 Cent pro Zahler mehr aufbringen müssten zusätzlich zur geplanten und nicht reichenden Erhöhung .

Fehlt dann ab 2017 auch noch Niedersachsen, müssen die dann verbleibenden knapp 500.000 nochmal mehr als 50 Cent/Zahler aufbringen, nur um das auszugleichen.

*UND DAS REICHT JA NICHT!!

DAS WÄRE NUR, UM DIE ZAHLEN DES DAFV ZU ERREICHEN, DIE JA VIEL ZU GERING ANGESETZT SIND!!*


Durch die katastrophale Fusion mit dem schlechten Fusionsvertrag, der anglerfeindlichen Satzung und dem Festschreiben von Geschäftsstellen und Personal (ok., Frau Dr. will ja NOCH teurere Geschäftsstellen, das geht ja..) müssen also entweder die Landesverbände einer deutlich höheren Beitragerhöhung zustimmen (wie immer sie das ihren Mitgliedern und Zahlern dann erklären wollen), oder sie sollten schnellstmöglich den DAFV abwickeln, um weiteren Schaden, finanziell wie angelpolitisch, den Anglern und ihren zahlenden, organisierten Angelfischern zu ersparen.

*Besser ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende..
*
Und Alternativen sind schon in Sicht, da nicht alle Landesverbände so dumm und dumpf die nicht reichende Beitragserhöhung abnicken, sondern mit dem Geld ihrer Mitglieder verantwortungsvoller umgehen (wir werden berichten, wenn die Alternativen nach dem Zusammenbruch oder der Auflösung des DAFV notwendig werden).
Und sich zumindest einige da auch mal konstruktive Gedanken machten.

Dass jetzt plötzlich Treffen in Rostock (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4359953#post4359953) und informelle Treffen abseits des DAFV mit diversen Landesverbänden zur "Rettung" des DAFV statt finden sollen, mag vielleicht zum einen Aktionismus sein, zum anderen bei einigen auch erwachendes Verantwortungsgefühl.

*Sicher ist es aber zu spät...!!*

Fakt ist, sowohl bei der (Kon)Fusion wie seit Rechtskraft des DAFV wurden die finanziellen Schwierigkeiten des DAFV nie komplett den Landesverbänden offen gelegt.

Was die Landesverbände trotzdem zumindest in Teilen wussten (wenn selbst wir dummen Hetzer das nachrechnen konnten, konnten das sicher auch die kompetenten LV), aber NICHT ihren alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern und deren Vereinen offen und vollumfänglich mitteilten, sondern die noch täuschten (bewusst oder aus Unfähigkeit in Finanzdingen – beides gleich desaströs)  ..

Die einzigen, die von Anfang an warnten und offen informierten, war das Präsidium des LSFV-Niedersachsen -  ein Präsi der Bilanzen lesen kann, ist schon was wert..

Dumm nur, wenn die Delegierten damals ihrem Präsidium nicht glaubten und bei der Abstimmung über die Kündigung denen eine Klatsche verpassten.

Gut, dass die jetzt wenigstens aufgewacht sind:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4355996#post4355996

Mal sehen, wer vom Rest der abnickenden Landesverbände noch aufwacht und nun endlich auch seine Mitglieder und Zahler offen über das DAFV-Finanzdesaster informiert.
*Denn zahlen müssen das am Ende alles die organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen!!*

Oder wie viele Landesverbände weiter die Augen zumachen, ihre Mitglieder und Zahler nicht offen informieren und die weiter für einen DAFV bluten lassen, der nichts für Angler und das Angeln zu Stande bringt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


*PS*
*Nur zur Erinnerung:*
Seit Rechtskraft hat der DAFV bereits ca. 3 Millionen Beiträge über die Landesverbände von den organisierten Angelfischern erhalten, plus die 2015er Beiträge und 2013 die ca. 85.000 € Zusatzbeiträge der alten DAV-LV.

Die Frage, für was eigentlich, was haben die dafür für Angler und das Angeln getan, darf man sicher stellen, denn das sind keine Peanuts!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991

*PPS:*
Dass vom DAFV immer noch nicht Abrechnung 2014 den LV vorgelegt wurde, wird auch seine Gründe haben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dieser seltsame Finanzausschuss wird wohl nur an Hand dessen überhaupt irgendwas prüfen können, was Pieper bereit ist vorzulegen (ob denen auch alles rund um alte Treuhandkonten vorgelegt wird, über die noch zu DAFV-Zeiten Goldmünzen für zigtausend Euro als "Ehrengabe" für Veranstaltungen liefen, die seltsamen Grundstücke des DAV, die erst mal drin waren, dann plötzlich wieder weg, alles rund um die GmbH, die plötzliche Steigerung der Personalkosten des DAV kurz vor (Kon)Fusion und der neue Dienstwagen des DAV-GF (jetziger DAFV-GF), der vorher scheinbar nicht nötig war, wird sich zeigen).
> 
> Dass weiterhin den Landesverbänden NICHT die Abrechnung 2014 vorgelegt wurde oder wird (warum eigentlich nicht, wenn die Zahlen angeblich doch so toll wären???) und  dass auch die Ergebnisse dieses obskuren und und aufoktroyierten Finanzausschusses erst nach Sichtung und wohl auch Genehmigung (in dann vielleicht "geschönter" Form??) an die LV (wenn überhaupt) weiter gegeben werden sollen, das zeigt für mich persönlich, dass das finanzielle Desaster, das schon im VDSF wie im DAV zu Hause war, mit voller Kraft im DAFV unter der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, genauso dilettantisch und inkompetent weitergeht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*

Laut dem Telefonat mit einem Teilnehmer der RLP-HV:
Scheinbar hat auch der Landesfischereiverband Rheinland-Pfalz - LFV RLP - auf seiner HV EINSTIMMIG beschlossen,  dass "aus dem DAFV ausgetreten werden muss, zum frühest möglichen Zeitpunkt, wenn eine Beitragserhöhung, egal welcher Art und Höhe, kommt"....
Das würde dann in obige Berechnung noch mit einfliessen, wenn sich das bestätigen würde.

Aus der Versammlung heraus soll der Antrag nochmals verschärft worden sein.

Zuerst stand wohl nur "soll kündigen bei Beitragserhöhung", was dann durch "MUSS kündigen" ersetzt wurde und einstimmig angenommen.





Wären dann weitere 21.000 Zahler weniger bzw. 63.000 fehlende Euros.....


----------



## Rotbart (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*

Irre ich mich, oder verfügt der "Bundesverband" dann allmählich nur noch über die Mitglieder-Stärke eines Landesverbandes? 

Einen Anspruch auf Gesamtrepräsentation der Anglerschaft dürfte dann wohl kaum noch ableitbar sein ... 

Zumindest die "Einheit" dürfte dann ja endgültig gescheitert sein. 

Schadenfreude ist doch die schönste Freude.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*

Nein, Du irrst Dich nicht.............



Rotbart schrieb:


> Zumindest die "Einheit" dürfte dann ja endgültig gescheitert sein.



Die Einheit war schon mit der Installation des DAFV gescheitert.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258958

Gut, dass denen jetzt wenigstens Stück für Stück das Geld entzogen wird.

Spät wachen sie auf, die LV, die das verbrochen haben, und immer noch nicht alle, aber es bewegt sich was..

Und wenns nur über die Kohle geht (Thema hier), gehts halt nur über die Kohle....


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*

Aber wirklich verstanden um was es eigentlich geht haben die trotzdem nicht.
Jeder kocht nun weiter sein eigenes Süppchen.

Von Ideologien getriebene LV in dem jeder sich auf seine eigene Definition des Angeln (Nahrungserwerb, kein Wettkampf etc.)  beruft, keine Macht abgeben wollen, keine einheitlichen Bedingungen u. Voraussetzungen fürs Angeln in DE usw...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*

Wenige LV habens wirklich schon begriffen, aber in vielen LV sind doch Leute in der zweiten oder dritten Reihe, die es begreifen (leider nicht nur, auch noch genügend abnickende Betonköpfe..)..

Aber leider auf biologische Lösung setzen statt, das konkret anzugehen...

Hilft denen aber bei den Finanzen des DAFV (Thema hier) so oder nicht ;-)))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenige LV habens wirklich schon begriffen, aber in vielen LV sind doch Leute in der zweiten oder dritten Reihe, die es begreifen



Nein, keiner der LV´s bzw. deren zweite und dritte Reihe haben das Problem in der Tiefe erkannt. Sie haben lediglich festgestellt, dass es "irgendwie nicht funktioniert". Und weil sie das alles nicht wirklich verstehen, haben sie sicherheitshalber mal den Geldhahn zugedreht. Glauben sie könnten etwas sparen. Haben aber keinen Plan wie es weitergeht. 

Das rumstochern im Nebel geht weiter. Nur halt demnächst ohne Bundesverband (was gut und wahrscheinlich unausweichlich ist). Ob das am Ende des Tages billiger sein wird, steht in den Sternen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*

Doch, einige habens wirklich begriffen (sind aber nur 2 von über 40)..

Die stecken aber noch in Zwängen ihrer Vorgänger und können das erst Stück für Stück angehen, ein dritter scheint momentan in den Startlöchern ...

Gibt dann auch welche wie Rheinland Pfalz, die zwar mit der Kündigung beim DAFV das richtige tun, wo aber vom Präsi Günster genauso ausgegrenzt wird wie früher beim VDSF üblich wegen zurücksetzen/c+r und der alte ausgrenzende moralisch/ethische Besseranglerkurs weiter gefahren wird. 

Und es gibt schon Alternativen für die Vertretung im Bund und Europa, welche von intelligenteren Leuten als mir erarbeitet wurden und welche die LV ergreifen können für wenig Geld, sobald der DAFV erst mal weg ist.

Auch deutlich preiswerter als jetzt der DAFV mit seinen ganzen Altlasten (finanziell, Satzung, Fusionsvertrag, Personal etc.).

Zuerst MUSS aber mal der DAFV weg, dazu bietet sich die Finanzkatastrophe (Thema hier) bei denen an......


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*

Einige? Einige sind bei Dir 2 von 40?  :q:vik:

Der DAFV spiegelt eigentlich nur das wieder was in den LV bereits existiert.

Schau Dir doch den rheinischen Verband an. 
Sollbach sagt raus alle jubeln. Sollbach krank ein anderer sagt drin bleiben und alle jubeln.

So läuft es doch überall. 
Angler ohne Hirn in den LV etc.

Sorry Offtopic...

aber mit dem Ausstieg aus dem DAFV ist es nicht getan. Klar, das Geld kann man besser investieren. Aber was heisst denn besser? Gibt es dieses besser?

Das der Vorstand des DAFV unfähig ist haben "wir" lange vor der Übernahme festgestellt.

Zustimmung bei DAFV muss weg!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*

Hallo



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der DAFV spiegelt eigentlich nur das wieder was in den LV bereits existiert.




Sehr, sehr richtig!

Der Bundesverband ist nur das Symptom, nicht die Ursache. Und die LV´s sind halt immer noch die selben in ihrer inneren Einstellung ... und die Angler auch. Und da liegt das Problem (und die Lösung). 
 Das Geld ist bei den in Rede stehenden Beträgen wirklich absolut nebensächlich, wird jetzt aber der Hebel sein, der den Bundesverband zu Fall bringt.
Das eigentliche Problem liegt bei den LV´s und den Anglern.

Servus
Fischer am Inn

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Der Bundesverband ist nur das Symptom, nicht die Ursache. Und die LV´s sind halt immer noch die selben in ihrer inneren Einstellung ...


d`accord

Aber, wie gesagt, es regt sich was in den LV - vielleicht zu wenig, vielleicht zu spät.

Aber so wie ich drauf kloppe, wenns gegen Angler läuft, werde ich auch loben, wenns umgekehrt kommt..

Und die Voraussetzung ist nun mal der Crash des DAFV, der wie altes Gestrüpp das nachwachsen neuer Pflanzen verhindert.


Wenn dazu das vom DAFV und den LV durch den bescheuerten Fusionsvertrag, die Satzung, das Personal und die fehlende angelpolitische Arbeit selbst verursachte Finanzdesaster (Thema hier) beiträgt:
Klasse........


----------



## rippi (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das DAFV Finanz - Desaster*

Das der DAFv jetzt den Bach runter geht ist doch klar. Lest euch dazu auch mal meine Beiträge im monetären Bewertungsthread zum Dafv durch, darin steht alles geschrieben. 

Weiterhin gilt: "Der Dafv ist wie Drall im Vorfach" das bekannte Zitat irgendeines ehemaligen Bundespräsidenten, Der Rote Erik oder wie dieser Wikinger auch immer hieß.


----------

